# Help identify this cichlid



## Xmasfulu (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi I bought these little guys about 8 months ago
And I want to sell them
When I bought them 
The breeder told me 
They are Xmas fulu
But someone people on here went crazy claiming I am selling wrong fish
I am not a fish expert 
I compare the pictures of my fish with Internet 
They do match but it's really hard to take pictures of them cause they are really shy
As soon I approach them they hide and loose their color
So I am asking you guys if you can identify them 
Thank you

Help with fish

More pics of him

Thank you guys

Male and female


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I think the problem with Victorian cichlids is that so many of them are now hybrids and so many of them are similar to one another that people automatically assume you have hybrids. Christmas Fulu is one particular fish that falls into this category.

You can always trade them in at your local fish store. Mike at Finatics is a guy I like to deal with for trades. He is located on Dixie Road just north of the 401 in Mississauga. Its the best African Cichlid store on Ontario so its worth the drive.
--
Paul


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

You should be asking in the unidentified species section of cichlid-forum.com they'll tell you what your fish is.


----------

